# This followed me home



## Wrangler02 (Apr 15, 2011)

Found this Stanley 24 this weekend and could not resist another Stanley Transition.


----------



## joesbucketorust (Dec 13, 2011)

Nice find. That's the only style of transitional I keep - the shorter smoother sizes with no rear tote. They're comfortable to use. How worn down is the sole?


----------



## Wrangler02 (Apr 15, 2011)

joesbucketorust said:


> Nice find. That's the only style of transitional I keep - the shorter smoother sizes with no rear tote. They're comfortable to use. How worn down is the sole?


I don't really know much about these planes; but the wood measures 1 7/16". It looks as if there is still a bit of life left in it.


----------



## autre (Jul 12, 2011)

Beauty!


----------



## woodgeekess (Mar 16, 2012)

Pretty!


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

:laughing: if you feed them, they multiply.

i have one of these as shelf decoration. haven't used it. 

are they as good as the iron ones? enough mass?


----------



## Wrangler02 (Apr 15, 2011)

gideon said:


> :laughing: if you feed them, they multiply.
> 
> i have one of these as shelf decoration. haven't used it.
> 
> are they as good as the iron ones? enough mass?


I use a Jack plane sized one as a Fore Plane. I cambered the iron at an 8" radius. It is great for flattening a rough sawn oak board. It will easily hog off from 1/16" to 1/8" at a time. Truely impressive!!


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

i tuned a transitional stanley #29 a while back and found it functional but kind of light so it skipped on me a little.


----------



## Icutone2 (Nov 4, 2011)

Great find!
Lee


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

I already told ya 'cool beans' on this a while back buy I guess I'll say it here again... COOL BEANS! :laughing:

Get those parts unstuck yet?


----------



## Wrangler02 (Apr 15, 2011)

firemedic said:


> I already told ya 'cool beans' on this a while back buy I guess I'll say it here again... COOL BEANS! :laughing:
> 
> Get those parts unstuck yet?


The stuck are still stuck. The penetrating oil loosened where it threads into the frog. It's now two pieces; but the brass is still well fused.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Wrangler said:


> The stuck are still stuck. The penetrating oil loosened where it threads into the frog. It's now two pieces; but the brass is still well fused.


Evaporust, my friend.


----------



## Wrangler02 (Apr 15, 2011)

firemedic said:


> Evaporust, my friend.


That's next!!


----------



## joesbucketorust (Dec 13, 2011)

How did that little screw and knob get so rusted when the rest of the metal looks fine, and the wood doesn't look like it got wet?


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

joesbucketorust said:


> How did that little screw and knob get so rusted when the rest of the metal looks fine, and the wood doesn't look like it got wet?


Loctite? lol 

That's a good question!


----------



## Wrangler02 (Apr 15, 2011)

It really surprised me! After I got the screw out of the frog, I could see that the screw from the knob to the end is extremely rusted. From the knob to the frog they are clean and shiny. It's a mystery to me why it is so badly rusted in such a localized area. One of the mysteries of life with old stuff.

My son is working on a 1937 Harley Davidson. He also is finding issues that defy logic.


----------

